# Missing My Daughter



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm missing Amy Dawn today.







: Wondering what she would be like now. She'd be 7. Going to Grade 2. Taking the school bus with Hope. Showing Hope the ropes at school. No wonder I've felt so stressed this week.

I feel so sad that my life didn't turn out the way I dreamed it would.







I feel so sad for Hope. She feels lonely and wants a brother and another sister. Friday was my dear friend Emily's son's 8th birthday. Simon would be 8 now and in Grade 3 if he had lived.







Sometimes life is too depressing. I wonder how we've even made it through all this time without our precious babies. *sigh* And then I remember, we had no choice.

Of course now I remember why I feel like such a failure when it comes to the school. Just going into the school last year caused me to feel like the ultimate failure.







*sigh* I know with time it gets easier. *sigh* But it still sucks!

Last year at the Volunteer Appreciation Tea they had the Grade Ones sing us a song.







: I had to hold the tears in because I knew no one would understand.







: It was horrible. Seeing the Grade Ones sing all over again (and I knew four or five of them) broke my heart all over again. A friend left with me and I was hoping we could talk but she wanted to walk her daughter home. It's probably better I didn't tell her how I was feeling anyways, she likely would have just made it worse. *sigh* I know she doesn't understand.

I wish Amy Dawn could be here with us now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## zoie2013 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.







Amy Dawn has a momma with a beautiful, loving soul. Thank you for sharing your story, your pain, and your support.


----------



## LovingMyHomeLife (Aug 6, 2007)

One day, you will be reunited with your lovely baby girl...to spend an eternity loving her, and always being her mommy.







:


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

s


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

i am so sorry...







all the blessings to you my dear!


----------

